# Mikrofonvorverstärker Xlr rein und Klinke raus ?



## V-power (6. November 2007)

Guten tag,
mein Vorverstärker hat einen Xlr Ein und Ausgang und einen Klinken Ein und Ausgang.
Die Frage ist ob ich mit Xlr in den Verstärker gehen kann und mit Klinke wieder raus. Oder muss das jeweils immer der Gleiche Anschluss sein ? Danke im voraus.

Viele Grüße
V-power


----------



## The_Maegges (6. November 2007)

Du kannst auch die Klinke benutzen, wenn du das möchtest ;-)


----------



## V-power (7. November 2007)

Ok, danke


----------

